# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  فتح حساب مجانى فى الأسهم الأمريكية و الأوبشن بالصور (2)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طاهرالمصرى

*الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، محمد و آله و صحبه و من اتبع هداه
و بعد 
فهذا هو الموضوع الثانى الذى نتعرف من خلاله على طريقة فتح حساب (ديمو) مجانى فى الأسهم الأمريكية و الأوبشن (US Stocks & Options) حتى نسهل على إخواننا تجريب التجارة فى الأسهم الأمريكية و الخيارات الأوبشن و لا يكون عندهم حجة  
و اليوم سنفتح حسابا تجريبيا مع الوسيط الأمريكى Choice Trade 
بداية نذهب لهذا الرابط http://choicetrade.com/ 
و نتبع خطوات فتح الحساب المجانى كما بالصور       
يتبع >>>>>>>>>>>>*

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*    انتهى
و لنا مع منصات التداول و أوامر التداول وقفات فى مواضيع أخرى إن شاء الله 
خالص تحياتى
طاهر مرسى*

----------


## نبراس

اشكرك اخي على جهدك الكبير في خدمة أخوانك..
طلب بسيط بعد اذنك.. 
ياليت توضح طريقة إدخال أمر الشراء والبيع على عقود الاوبشن لهذا الوسيط..
لا اخفيك..سجلت لدى هذا الوسيط..واهتمامي يتركز على عقود الاوبشن..
لكن للاسف..لا اعرف كيف طريقة تداول عقود الاوبشن..

----------


## ساري الليل

هل هي افضل من تداول العملات

----------


## mrs maha

جزاك الله خيرا
لك كل تقديري واحترامي

----------

